# Fort Caswell N.C.



## mmurdock (Sep 13, 2008)

A few Pics. I took awhile back.

1.






2





3.






4.


----------



## Peter_pan91 (Sep 16, 2008)

The place has a lot of potential but the tint dosn't work and the composition is lacking .All toghether the images are mediocre to my eyes, exept maybe the last one.


----------



## mmurdock (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks. Iam just getting started at this. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## mmurdock (Sep 16, 2008)

Adjusting. Beter-worse?


----------



## Scruff McGruff (Sep 16, 2008)

Better.  The earlier pics just didn't have enough contrast for me to notice any features, but you've brought out quite a bit more texture and line with the adjustment.


----------

